# Few words are not translated (loop)



## divad

Hi,

I don't have any idea of where I can post this so I do that here...

I'll try to be clear. In the website french/spanish I can't find few "basic" translations. For example, if I write "lentement" ou "majoritairement" for a translation in spanish, the website tell me that there are no translations for these words, and purpose to try... the same word!

Examples:
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/lentement
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/majoritairement

and if I click on the same word... i come back on the same page, it's a loop.

Anyone knows what happens with that?

Thank you!

David


----------



## Rayines

Hello: I don't know if it is the same thing, but in the DRAE (Spanish dictionary) you never find the adverbs ended in "mente", like "lentamente" (= lentement), or "majoritairement" (= mayormente/mayoritariamente). You have only the adjectives (lento, mayor, mayoritario).


----------



## divad

Hum it's possible but if I search "rapidement", I've got the right translation here...

http://www.wordreference.com/fres/rapidement

So it can't be adverbes' fault only


----------



## Rayines

divad said:


> Hum it's possible but if I search "rapidement", I've got the right translation here...
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/fres/rapidement
> 
> So it can't be adverbes' fault only


Good, and "rápidamente" is on the DRAE. Then, forget my explanation about adverbs ended in "mente", but maybe not about not being in DRAE.


----------



## Nanon

Hello Divad and Inés,

Some dictionaries do not include or translate all adverbs ending in _-ment / -mente_ because these adverbs are not difficult to form from adjectives in both languages. That happened with printed dictionaries that were limited in space, number of entries, number of pages... Let us remember that our Spanish <-> French dictionaries (from Espasa-Calpe) are rather complete but they might have inherited such limitations in number of entries from the printed edition. Just a wild guess, though . However, since the rules for forming these adverbs are rather simple, maybe corresponding adjectives can suffice (?)


----------



## Rayines

Nanon said:


> Hello Divad and Inés,
> 
> Some dictionaries do not include or translate all adverbs ending in _-ment / -mente_ because these adverbs are not difficult to form from adjectives in both languages. That happened with printed dictionaries that were limited in space, number of entries, number of pages... Let us remember that our Spanish <-> French dictionaries (from Espasa-Calpe) are rather complete but they might have inherited such limitations from the printed edition. Just a wild guess, though .


----------



## divad

Yes I agree with you for printed editions but the real question is "why wf purpose a word (the same word) when it should put "no answer""? 

Or maybe it should purpose the root of the word. Lentement ==> Lent


----------



## Nanon

There must be a technical reason but that goes beyond my knowledge, sorry 
I don't have a printed Espasa-Calpe at hand, so I don't know if an indication about adverbs in _-mente / -ment_ appears in the foreword, but it might.
To the site administrator: Mike, if we say somewhere that one should refer to the adjective, it would not solve the loop problem but it might help users performing searches?


----------



## Vanda

Nanon said:


> Hello Divad and Inés,
> 
> Some dictionaries do not include or translate all adverbs ending in _-ment / -mente_ because these adverbs are not difficult to form from adjectives in both languages. That happened with printed dictionaries that were limited in space, number of entries, number of pages... Let us remember that our Spanish <-> French dictionaries (from Espasa-Calpe) are rather complete but they might have inherited such limitations in number of entries from the printed edition. Just a wild guess, though . However, since the rules for forming these adverbs are rather simple, maybe corresponding adjectives can suffice (?)



The same is true for Portuguese printed dictionaries. You won't find words ending in - mente, for the same reason as Nanon has explained above.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

I just checked for _lentement_.  That word isn't in the dictionary, but it is listed in the "Did you mean?" words because the list of the "Did you mean?" words come from a different dictionary (Spanish-English or the monolingual Spanish dictionary). I'll try to get it fixed today, so that it uses the correct dictionary.  I  just fixed it.   It now uses the right dictionary.

Mike


----------



## Nanon

Thanks Mike!
And "majoritairement" does not remit to any suggestion.
That reminds me of an old pocket English-French dictionary my father had. It did not list any word with endings _-ful, -less, -ness, -ly._ Instead, it contained a special page about how to form these words. 
How does the saying go? "Give a starving man a fish and you will feed him for a day, teach him how to fish and you will feed him for a lifetime"?


----------



## mkellogg

I'm surprised that the -ment words aren't redirecting to their root words.  I'll get it working later today.  Also, let me know (though Contact Us) if you find other word forms that aren't redirecting to the root words.


----------



## divad

Thanks a lot for trying to repare this "problem" 

Of course it's a good idea to redirect adverbs on the root word but ... if it's possible to have the translation it's even better. It's what happens with the translation of "rapidement" : http://www.wordreference.com/fres/rapidement


----------



## Rayines

mkellogg said:


> I'm surprised that the -ment words aren't redirecting to their root words.  I'll get it working later today.  Also, let me know (though Contact Us) if you find other word forms that aren't redirecting to the root words.


Hi Mike: Nevertheless, the alphabetic list on the left helps. For "lentement", you see "lent", or "lente", or "majoritaire" for "majoritairement". There are'nt so many options, and it isn't a very difficult deduction (I think).


----------



## mkellogg

I just updated the servers with new "reverse stemming" code.  Please test common plural, feminine and other forms and let me know if anything doesn't work as expected.

Over the long term, I will work to get many more adverbs added to the WR dictionaries across all languages.


----------



## Nanon

Woaow - it works with adverbs, with feminine plural, with irregular verbs! Of course we should do more tests but this is a start.
Many users should be happy with the changes! Thanks Mike!!


----------



## mkellogg

Haha, Nanon,  I've had it working for the last six years!  This thread just motivated me to rewrite the code.  I added reverse stemming for -ment adverbs and made a couple of other changes.


----------



## Nanon

Oops  Sorry!
To be honest I never look for those forms - maybe because I belong to the generation that grew up with printed dictionaries (see above) ? I must be getting old


----------

